# RIP Zebedee & Humbug - Heart breaking decision!



## sknight (Aug 11, 2008)

Had a heart wrenching decision to make yesterday. 
Late Sunday Night -My dog Humbug for no reason at all snapped at the cat and caught her very badly on the face, So badly that the cat died of shock. It was truly horrific. The Cat and the dog were the same age, brought up together and loved each other. The cat had earlier been washing the dogs ears. All the cat did was walk pass the dog - don't know what was going on in the dogs head.
With this is mine the dog being 10 yrs nearly and large breed we took the decision to have her put to sleep we have children visit and could not take a risk. The dog health had been failing previously but did seem to be going through a good stage. But who are we to know what is going on underneath.

Heart breaking and devestating at the same time

Rest in peace both of you.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Could you not have just re-homed the dog to a household without children?!


----------



## sknight (Aug 11, 2008)

As said she was an elderly dog and was having health problems she was a rottweiler cross although well trained and obedient for us (through training classes) The thought of rehoming her was not really an option bearing everything in mind. This was not a spur of the moment decision and if she hadn't got on with the cat so well would probably not have come to this decison but this behaviour was totally out of character in the last week she was very agressive towards a visitor to the house we did restrain her and eventually she did calm down. The Vet whom knows the dog agreed totally with the decision.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A very sad and heartbreaking decision for you to have to make. I can see where your coming from though, bad enough your beloved cat but what if it was a child and who would want to rehome an older dog that had killed the family cat. My heart goes out to you. RIP and be furry friends once more


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

sknight said:


> As said she was an elderly dog and was having health problems she was a rottweiler cross although well trained and obedient for us (through training classes) The thought of rehoming her was not really an option bearing everything in mind. This was not a spur of the moment decision and if she hadn't got on with the cat so well would probably not have come to this decison but this behaviour was totally out of character in the last week she was very agressive towards a visitor to the house we did restrain her and eventually she did calm down. The Vet whom knows the dog agreed totally with the decision.


Oh right I get it - bad temper being signs of the approaching end.

RIP anyways to both.


----------



## sknight (Aug 11, 2008)

I know deep down I made the right decision. Nearly 10 is a good age for the breed. I didn't want her to detiorate any more then she was doing and cause any further pain or suffering to her or any animal or person. 
Thanks for your kindness


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

sknight said:


> I know deep down I made the right decision. Nearly 10 is a good age for the breed. I didn't want her to detiorate any more then she was doing and cause any further pain or suffering to her or any animal or person.
> Thanks for your kindness


At least you know she was a good dog to the end - it wasn't her fault, she was obviously in pain

:grouphug:


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

What a sad story. You did the right thing imho.... So sorry for your loses 

RIP both of you


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

I am really sorry for your losses. You must have been so shocked and heartbroken but I think you did the right thing.

RIP little ones.


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

Horrible choice for you to have to make...cannot say whether was best choice but when children are involved can not afford to take risks...especially with all the horrible stories you here in the news.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear what happened. It must be heartbreaking losing two pets which have been part of your family for such a long time within days of each other. 

RIP.


----------



## MadMike (Jul 5, 2008)

What the?!?!

Sorry to hear for your loss, thoughts are with you

Mods, i think we have one of them advertiser thingy people


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

RIP little ones

Years ago I had a huge GSD. She was always a bit temperamental with anyone else but did everything I said. She would follow me to the ends of the earth and walk over hot coals if I had ever asked her too. If I was there she was one of the steadiest dogs you could meet. Overnight she changed. It started as ignoring commands from me, something she had never done. Got to the point that even I couldn't trust her. She started jumping my fence and taking herself for a walk. All this happened within a week. I had to make the same decision, not because I wanted. I had no choice. If I couldn't trust and control her then no one could. Anyway got pm done and it turned out she had a brain tumor. With the speed she was changing she would have done serious harm and possibly killed someone. 

Sometimes part of being a responsible pet owner is about doing the best thing for everyone concerned regardless of your feelings. For me I was gutted at losing her but even more at having to put an apparently healthy dog to sleep.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

You have my sympathy. Loosing one pet is bad but two is awful. You did the right thing. 

Best Wishes


----------

